# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  رسم دایره در اسمبلی

## kiuhnmgtrdcv

سلام به همه دوستان گرامی
چطور میشه توی اسمبلی یه دایره رسم کرد؟
من میدونم باید از این فرمول کمک بگیریم 
(x-x1)^2+(y-y1)^2=r^2
ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا و چطور شروع کنم
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
شما برای رسم دایره فقط احتیاج به نقاط دارید که محیط دایره رو ایجاد کند.
شما برای این کار 
1- یک تایع برای رسم نقاط در نقطه x, y دارید
2- یک تایع برای محاسبه x , y جدید که توسط dl, dh برگشت بدهد
با استفاده از فدمول که در دست دارید در بند 1 میتواندی نقاط جدید رو با دادن مقدار ثابت به r و محاسبه x  با دادن یک مقادیر 0 تا 360 به y این مقادیر رو بدست آورید.
موفق باشید.

----------

